# Graphic Designer looking for projects



## R4Liam (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello all, it's been a while since I've been on here!

I am a Graphic Design university graduate looking to get some real world experience. I'll give anything a go on a voluntary basis. I have done a few commissions in the past, but then my job as a Support Worker had to have priority.  I aim to change jobs and need the experience and a bigger portfolio. 

So any design requests people have, please send them my way. I would be so grateful.

Thanks,

R4Liam


----------



## B-alpha (Jul 26, 2020)

Exactly what I'm looking for 
I'm thinking of buying a carbon frame but I'm not sure how to design the frame colors....
I wants something really simple yet personal .
The frame that I would like to buy is carbonda cfr505

Picture frame







Picture of complete build up from google research for inspiration





The only idea that I have right now, is the base color of the frame to be grey....like this






But to be honest I'm also not so sure about that...because I have to order the frame without any names or logos. And without the pinarello logo I think it might look quite boring. So there is the question, do have an idea how design a interesting looking bike frame design, which is simple yet, beatiful?

another idea that popped in my head was trying to combine the pinarello grey with a circuit board on on couple of frame parts, but I have no idea where/how to place, and if that would look any good.

It would be really nice if you could help me, of choosing or creating a design.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 20, 2020)

Cool! Pm'd you with a little project 

PS @B-alpha, that first bike pic is quite beautiful.  I'd probably attempt a fade between that blue and some light red. Probably pretty easy with spray paint. Can even have both colors light enough to look kind of grey.

I could give you some tips on how to attach computer parts to the frame too! There are several methods that would work. I'd suggest playing around with placement and see what you think looks good. Probably something near the front. 

You can also use tape to crate interesting designs while using spraypaint. stripes/triangles might look nice where that pinarello logo is.

We can talk about it further if you'd like. This sounds like a really fun project to me! I want to do something similar on a dirt bike.


----------



## TigerTiger (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey hey OP, you gotta show us your work first! I'd love to see your portfolio


----------



## B-alpha (Aug 30, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Cool! Pm'd you with a little project
> 
> PS @B-alpha, that first bike pic is quite beautiful.  I'd probably attempt a fade between that blue and some light red. Probably pretty easy with spray paint. Can even have both colors light enough to look kind of grey.
> 
> ...



Blue is my favourite colour, unfortunately I already got two bikes in blue, that's why I'm looking for a change . Recently I got an aukey sticker which seems to have quite an interesting design...what do you think of that?
Also I really appreciate your help and input thank you! But weirdly I didn't receive your private message in my inbox.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2020)

If you still need some experience, there are various romhacking forums which can always use spriters, effects artists, background artists, and 3D animators.  Here are a few.

http://ffhacktics.com/smf/
^Final Fantasy Tactics, FFTA, FFTA2.

http://www.romhacking.net/
^General romhacking forums.

http://forums.qhimm.com/
^Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9; for all systems on which they were released.

https://www.ff6hacking.com/forums/index.php
^Final Fantasy 6, also a small FF5 board.

Post there in the relevant sections and someone will probably provide some requests.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 2, 2020)

B-alpha said:


> Blue is my favourite colour, unfortunately I already got two bikes in blue, that's why I'm looking for a change . Recently I got an aukey sticker which seems to have quite an interesting design...what do you think of that?
> Also I really appreciate your help and input thank you! But weirdly I didn't receive your private message in my inbox.


Lol, I meant I PM'd the OP about my own project . Still haven't heard back but not surprising, OP hasn't logged in ~ a month.

That attached picture is a sticker?! That thing looks very cool! It's hard to tell how big it is.. Maybe add something to the front where you could stick that sticker. Kind of like the numbers on a competition dirt bike.

So if you don't want blue.. how about a mainly red (or w/e color you want) with some stripes/triangles? It is easy to make your own stencils for painting. Any cardboard box or even paper works!

If you want to talk about it more feel free to PM me. Really, it's probably worth creating your own thread to get more people's ideas! I certainly want to help you with this project either way.

Getting a little more crazy, how cool would it be to weld extra gears, chains, maybe PC parts to a bike frame? Kind of Steampunk-y but I think it sounds awesome.


----------



## Luke94 (Apr 5, 2022)

How about Jazz Jackrabbit?


----------

